
Ask HN: How much you spend on rent? - Raed667
As a single young individual, what is the percentage of your income that you&#x27;re spending on rent (and utilities) ?
======
cauterized
Maybe not so young any more but... About 13% pre-tax, 25% of take-home (after
insurance, retirement contributions, etc). Of course, when I moved in, it was
32% pre-tax. Roughly another 3% if you include Internet and cell service, but
landlord covers electric, heat and hot water, and I use Netflix instead of
cable.

For context: living in a large, renovated, but underpriced studio in a
gentrified neighborhood in Brooklyn.

------
SQL2219
Gen-Xer HN lurker here: 16% of monthly income goes to mortgage & utilities, I
live in one of the most affordable metro areas in the country, and I am
confused as to why people put up with the high cost of living on the coasts.

Yes San Francisco, LA, New York jobs pay 20-30% more, and it is probably 18.5%
funner to live in those areas for a few years, but the cost of living is
200-300% more.

~~~
Raed667
I'm just curious how you calculated the 18.5% figure

~~~
jlgaddis
83% of statistics are made up on the spot.

------
joshschreuder
I'd say roughly 15% on rent and maybe another 2-3% on utilities.

I'm 25 and live in a one-bedder near Melbourne, Australia that I share with my
partner, not too far out from the main city.

